# RSS Feed?



## LightEater (Jul 28, 2004)

how about creating a rss feed for gbatemp news headlines? imho its a great idea.


----------



## Lily (Jul 28, 2004)

Aye, I've always thought that an RSS feed would benefit GBATemp greatly. That way you wouldn't have to keep coming to the site, wasting precious bandwidth for all the graphics and whatnot. I'm not sure I'd use it much myself, at least until a decent RSS aggregator hits the scene, but it would be a good direction for GBATemp to think about heading in.


----------



## LightEater (Jul 28, 2004)

Try klipfolio - http://www.serence.com - tho it requires some work to create 'klips' for new rss feeds it is imho the best.


----------



## shaunj66 (Jul 28, 2004)

There will be a public RSS feed very soon, thanks to Costello.


----------



## Costello (Jul 29, 2004)

Yes there is already one, I made it but I didn't know if anyone would use it...
now it's OK, I'm going to write a news piece to make it public


----------

